# Trolling for pomps



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Has anyone ever tried slow trolling outside sandbar for pomps with sandfleas or jigs? Either via boat or kayak? I got to thinking that it would possibly work well since it will be dragging along the bottom and your ability to cover miles of water.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Maybe this should have been posted in surf forum


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly with Pompano, it's not really necessary. You will also want to be on the inside of the sand bar.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Austin said:


> Honestly with Pompano, it's not really necessary. You will also want to be on the inside of the sand bar.


You sure about that? Ive seen PLENTY of pomps come from outside the bar from the pier.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a good topic. I have heard that if you slow troll a boat over a school of pompano they will "roll up" and flash in your wake alerting you to their presence. I have heard about it but have not ever seen it. I will try to find a link. 

Also, I have always wondered if you anchored on the second sand bar in a boat and had a tower if you could sight fish for pompano? Anyone ever tried it in a boat?


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Maybe a better question would be; how do the commercial boats catch pompano?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/11/19/features_pompa-know-how_0210/

Guess they call it "skipping":
"When traversing the flats, have a boat mate watch your wake for “skipping” pompano that bound across the surface when startled. Some fishermen call them “pie plates,” which makes complete sense when you see them. Stop and work the spot of last sightings, but if you don’t connect, a looping run through the hot zone may revive the opportunity. Just be sure you don’t blow out a flat for other boaters."


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Maybe a better question would be; how do the commercial boats catch pompano?


The commercial guys used to cruise in the net boats watching their wake, when a pomp would jump or flash they would drop the nets and circle the area. They could scoop p giant amounts like that. Most of the early commercial pomp fisherman were down on the south east coast. There are a lot of inlets down thereto fish for them as they go in and out of protected waters. Up here it is more rare to find them inshore just because of the greater distances between passes.

If you would like a good read check out "Totch, a life in the Everglades" Great Florida history.


----------



## STAVE (Jan 22, 2009)

I will second Totch, a life In the everglades... Terrific book


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> You sure about that? Ive seen PLENTY of pomps come from outside the bar from the pier.


Not nearly as common outside of the bar, but yeah, they can be there


----------

